# Running Accutane and Steroids together ! Results ?



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Folks

Will be starting Accutane at the same time I am starting my new Cycle. Not on purpose I should add, just the way things have worked out for me.

I will be running 40mg of Accutane Per day. And 750mg of Test E plus 400mg of Tren E per week.

Now my question is , running Accutane while on them doses of Test and Tren. Should Accutane still take effect and should it still clear up my acne. I heard Accutane is a very,very strong drug so I am sure hoping it helps with my pre existing Acne even when on a cycle of Steroids.

Cheers

Keane


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

its ok for me im on it now mind u i went down to 20mg a day to make it last longer even tho it was free!! because i couldnt handle my lips drying up so much that there constantly cracking everytime i open my mouth


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

when i use aas the more aas i use the more accutane i need, 20mg eod to prevent acne works fine for me at 750mg test ew, i try to judge the dose so i have normal skin moisture, i normally hav a few lil spost on my neck thats it, better that then too dry,

if you have accutane to get rid of existing acne then imo aas may slow that process depending on how bad your acne is and how much aas you use.

accutnae will shut your skin glands down while aas will stimulate them so more of 1 will mean more of the other also.... ime


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

stone14 said:


> when i use aas the more aas i use the more accutane i need, 20mg eod to prevent acne works fine for me at 750mg test ew, i try to judge the dose so i have normal skin moisture, i normally hav a few lil spost on my neck thats it, better that then too dry,
> 
> if you have accutane to get rid of existing acne then imo aas may slow that process depending on how bad your acne is and how much aas you use.
> 
> *accutnae will shut your skin glands down while aas will stimulate them so more of 1 will mean more of the other also.... ime*


I also agree with this, I was running test e 600mg/week while running Accutane 80mg/day and it still dried me out very well but I made the mistake of coming off tane while still on cycle and I broke out again, I've been off/on gear and tane the last 5/6 month and kept clearing up then breaking out again :-/

So I've come off gear and going to just run tane on its own till I'm sorted, then I might get back on cycle in winter but will also run tane from 2 weeks prior to starting and run it right through cycle and pct and another 2 weeks after pct


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I have ran AAS and accutane alongside and the acne continued to clear up. Was running a very high dose of accutane though. 100mg a day I think it was


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

keano said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Will be starting Accutane at the same time I am starting my new Cycle. Not on purpose I should add, just the way things have worked out for me.
> 
> ...


What are your accutane plans? What dose and how long are you considering running for? Be aware that 6 months is the minimum reccomended duration for such a course. Even if your skin improves you want to do it properly so it increases the chance of you being clear of it for good.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks lads

I suppose the only thing to do is try it and see how I get on with it.

Parki I'll be running at 40mg perday due to lack of money in all honesty, If I could run it higher I would. But I plan to use it thoughout cycle and beyond, my goal is to get to 6 months and see how I am at that point.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Fair enough that sounds alright just make sure you get the 6 months. With a bit of luck you might not need to have accutane again if you do so. When I ran it I started on 20 then upped this after a month or so. Good luck with it and hopefully will do the job for you.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Parki79 said:


> Fair enough that sounds alright just make sure you get the 6 months. With a bit of luck you might not need to have accutane again if you do so. When I ran it I started on 20 then upped this after a month or so. Good luck with it and hopefully will do the job for you.


Can you give me any more info how it went for you ?

Did you see any results on 20mg ?

Where you using gear when on Tane ?

Any acne post Tane ? steroids or not ?

Cheers mate


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

I saw the improvements on 20 then I upped this to 50 but I went through the NHS. I ran it for about 7 months in total but I was clear after about 5 weeks. I never have suffered again with spots since and I had bad acne for about 10 years previous to this so it really does do the trick. Worth doing it properly when you do a course of it though as in an ideal world if you dont have to get on it again then that would be great. Maybe just a maintenance dose then on your future cycles but you can play that by ear as it might sort you out for good if you see it through.

I usually get a couple spots on a cycle since but only at about week 3 for a week or so and it doesnt continue. I dont mind that though and its certainly not worth me taking anymore tane for the odd one so its pretty much got me clear of acne for good which is a lot better than having inconsistent skin.

I broke out lots when I first went on the tane for a couple weeks then I did start seeing improvements.

I would reccomend you doing it at 40 for a length of time just to see if it can be a long term option for you. Everyones different though but do it for 6 months even if you are clear as thats what all the derms do.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Parki79 said:


> I saw the improvements on 20 then I upped this to 50 but I went through the NHS. I ran it for about 7 months in total but I was clear after about 5 weeks. I never have suffered again with spots since and I had bad acne for about 10 years previous to this so it really does do the trick. Worth doing it properly when you do a course of it though as in an ideal world if you dont have to get on it again then that would be great. Maybe just a maintenance dose then on your future cycles but you can play that by ear as it might sort you out for good if you see it through.
> 
> I usually get a couple spots on a cycle since but only at about week 3 for a week or so and it doesnt continue. I dont mind that though and its certainly not worth me taking anymore tane for the odd one so its pretty much got me clear of acne for good which is a lot better than having inconsistent skin.
> 
> ...


Great post mate, thanks for sharing. Posts like that is the reason I want to try Accutane..

Cheers bud


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

also the dermo told me the 1st 1-2 month acne can get werse on tane before it gets better, since the bacteria is already there, once the tane drys your skin its more dead skin cells for the bacteria to feed on and spread, so it may get a bit werse before it gets better it doesnt mean the tane isnt working.

i had severe acne on face and whole uper body from aas, took 8month of tane from dermo to get rid of it and 1year after that for scars to vanish, still there but there the same colour as my skin now.

you can get laser treatment for acne and scaring but thats about £200 i think 2-4 sessions is recommended, is laser treatment something you would consider keano??


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

website example

http://www.theprivateclinic.co.uk/treatments/acne/laser

n-lite reviews

http://www.acne.org/n-lite-laser-acne-treatment-reviews/204/page1.html


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

stone14 said:


> also the dermo told me the 1st 1-2 month acne can get werse on tane before it gets better, since the bacteria is already there, once the tane drys your skin its more dead skin cells for the bacteria to feed on and spread, so it may get a bit werse before it gets better it doesnt mean the tane isnt working.
> 
> i had severe acne on face and whole uper body from aas, took 8month of tane from dermo to get rid of it and 1year after that for scars to vanish, still there but there the same colour as my skin now.
> 
> you can get laser treatment for acne and scaring but thats about £200 i think 2-4 sessions is recommended, is laser treatment something you would consider keano??


Hi Stone, cheers for links mate

Very interesting had neverheard of this before now. But I think that would be a last resort mate, think I will try a course of Tane and see how it goes for now.

It's unfortuntae about the breakout, hope and pray this is not the case. But I suppose a couple of months of bad acne is better than a lifetime of acne. And yeah mate my acne is AAS induced as well.


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

I was on accutane 60mg per day during my 12 week cycle of test e (800mg per week) nt even one spot


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

iron-train said:


> I was on accutane 60mg per day during my 12 week cycle of test e (800mg per week) nt even one spot


Was that just prevention mate ? or did you have previous acne ?


----------

